# Photo's of Jenny



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Here are a few pics of Jenny, resting and quite content in the 'van. 

Does anyone else have any nice pet pics to add? 

Russell


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Lovely - think she has your eyes!
:lol: :lol: 

Greenie


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Aw she looks like she is enjoying having a 'dogs life' :wink:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Don't you hate these people who have designer dogs that match the decor :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

She looks very chilled.

If I knew how to add photos then I would  

Pat


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

:lol: :lol: Pat, I think it's more likely Russell brought the van to match the dog :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Tina


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Our boys 8) Picture taken by Artona


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Russell, she looks very content....

We are up to three at the moment. Two fosters and our girl Maple....here are a selection of them

Fosterpup looking coy...









With his mate Maple









Fostergirl









Enjoying a day at the beach


----------



## Laird (May 4, 2009)

Here are my two. They are just getting used to motorhome life.


----------



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Hi Here is Anouk enjoying our new van!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Anouk*

Anouk is a lovely name - what are the origins?

Russell


----------



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Hi Russell sorry for the late reply not been on for a while!
Anouk is a Keeshond a Dutch word pronounced Kaze Hawnd! they used to be called Dutch barge dogs! This is because they were used as watch dogs and ratters on the Rhine barges and Dutch barges.
Anyway to get back to her name We decided to give her a Dutch name so I went on a baby name website and looked up Dutch girls names I picked Anouk because I already liked the name as in the book Chocolate by Joanne Harris one of the characters is called Anouk . I don't think the name is strictly Dutch at all I think it is short for Anoushka which I think is a Russian name.
I hope that was not to boring for you! When we were in Brittany on holiday a Dutch couple said there was a Dutch singer called Anouk also.
We hope to get a boy Keeshond later on this year so we will have fun naming him.
Your Jenny looks very content and happy in her pics
here is another of Anouk


----------

